# Just got my 1st set of snowboard equipment :)



## mikeweb (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just got the following stuff from Surf Paradise up in Burlington, just wondering if its any good and if I got a good deal. Im new into snowboarding so hopefully this stuff will last me awhile.

I do have a few questions though:

- I am wondering what color jacket/pants/helmet combo I should get. Im sticking with Black pants as it will hide the dirt better then a lighter pair of pants. 

- I got a size 10 boot (same as shoe size), they feel tight around the toes but I was told that after a few days it will pack in about 1/2 size larger, is this true?

Vans Andreas Wiig boots = $200cdn
Arbor Formula 55 board = $300cdn
Ride EX bindings (exchanged to CAD model - see post 4) = $180


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

Shit man I just got Burton Cartels at Sporting Life for $200.. I would try and find better bindings for around the same price.

Not sure about the other hardware you have there but I really like the aesthetics on both your board and bindings. Good eye. Dark pants for sure, as it will contrast your boots nicely. Isn't that was snowboarding apparel is all about anyways? The more you clash, the trendier. Just go with your gut man.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

well you are always going to find folks who love or hate individual companies for whatever reason but ill say that all three of your choices are at least good legit companies ... as far as boots the fast answer to your question is yes ... the boots will pack in and become more roomy thats why you want them a bit snug at purchase.... as long as your toes just feel snug and are not actually bent or bunched up you will be fine... enjoy your setup!!


----------



## mikeweb (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I just went back to exchange the bindings as they didnt quite fit the VANS boots I got (boots seemed to wide for the Large sized binding). They found the Left binding in XL but were unable to find the Right. They asked me if I wanted to "downgrade" to an older EX (prior season) while giving it to me for cheaper. I told them I didn't like it and would want to get something as good/if not better, they then showed me a K2 binding with a quick release feature. I asked the employee if he would put the K2 or the lower end EX on his board, of course he said no. He then told me to hang tight as he had another binding that id like. I waited a few moments, he then pulled out the CAD from the back, we then walked to the cash, he played with some numbers and told me that he could do a straight exchange for it!

It's an 07 RIDE CAD model instead of my initial 2010 RIDE EX binding. I must say that this one looks a million times better, let alone the quality behind it. If im not mistaken the CAD series are RIDE's top model.

Not bad for $180 eh? Considering that it sold for near $400 initially I think I got a good deal lol  It even matches my Arbor board!


----------



## mikeweb (Dec 15, 2009)

Now this is where my question comes in......... It seems that my VANS boot is too wide for a Large binding to fit in properly and to Narrow for an XL (some space between the boot sides and binding). Should this be a concern or will the straps keep the boot solid? I noticed that on RIDE's site it lists the XL for sizes 11-15. My VANS boot is a size 10


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice setups... I think if you could get your straps tight you should be solid. You wouldn't want to be wobbling around in there


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

really dope setup


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

might as well get rid of that stomp pad now..it's useless in the snow. plus it covers up that pretty board!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah. Those foam stomp pads suck. My friend just got this and loves it. Burton Large Scraper Mat from Backcountry.com


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice setup..Arbor makes some great gear...


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> might as well get rid of that stomp pad now..it's useless in the snow. plus it covers up that pretty board!


Yep. Get rid of the foam and get some studs on there. I would def recommend studs. The first time you get off the lift and slip on your ass cuz you didn't have a stomp pad will convince you as well. Plus, the studs still look sexy if they are installed right.

SnoRidr


----------



## mikeweb (Dec 15, 2009)

So I was at blue mountain on Sunday doing up my binding at the top of the hill when some chick ran into my new board taking a chunk off of it. She then said to me "sorry but I dont know how to stop". If you dont know how to stop then you shouldnt be on the freaking BLUE hills! I was so pissed but what can one do? 

Is this something that should concern me?


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

what a bitch! thats why you should use flow bindings.:cheeky4:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

tschamp20 said:


> what a bitch! thats why you should use flow bindings.:cheeky4:


...because flow bindings have a built in force field?

Lol...

The damage doesnt look like anything but normal banging into shit, it will happen a lot just accept it..my previously pretty SL-R has little chunks taken out of it and a small bit across the topsheet from horrible skiers riding over it coming off the lift...

Just make sure that it isnt actually seperating, which it doesnt look like in the picture...if it is though use small amounts of marine epoxy and clamp it back down to keep it water safe and from popping back up.


----------



## mikeweb (Dec 15, 2009)

john doe said:


> Yeah. Those foam stomp pads suck. My friend just got this and loves it. Burton Large Scraper Mat from Backcountry.com


I ended up going to SportChek and picked up the same one for $10


----------

